# accepting credit cards through your website



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

How do you accept credit card payments through your website?

I'm pretty sure I'm going to use paypal to start off. As far I understand, for $30/month through paypal, you can accept all major credit cards. but you must also pay a 2.9% fee on every transaction.

A friend told me that most other companies charge around 3.4% to process credit card transactions.

Any advice?


----------



## noiejean (May 11, 2008)

i would think of using a website at bigcartel.com
for the first 5 spots to sell things it's free!
and they set up everything through paypal.
and if you set up a "business" paypal account
on bigcarlel they can use credit cards the same as the other
for the same price on paypal
C:


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Depends on how many sales a month you will have online. I use paypal standard and the fee is 2.9 + .30 cents per transaction. It's an inexpensive way if you plan to start small, but if you are going big... I'd keep looking for a shopping cart that is more customizable, paypal shopping cart has its restrictions.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

All you need is PayPal standard, it will take all cards. The $ 30 version give you a virtual terminal so you can hand enter card ifno from phone orders, etc. If you are just selling from a site, a regular PayPal Business account is fine.

And no, the rate for regular merchant accounts is not 3.4%, some are as low as 2.09 % or so, with the average in the 2.24 to 2.29% range. 

You need new friends. 
.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use paypal on my tsaver site and like it better than my reg. credit card account service. ...... JB


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

aditudegear said:


> Depends on how many sales a month you will have online. I use paypal standard and the fee is 2.9 + .30 cents per transaction. It's an inexpensive way if you plan to start small, but if you are going big... I'd keep looking for a shopping cart that is more customizable, paypal shopping cart has its restrictions.


What kind of restrictions does the paypal shopping cart have?


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

peteVA said:


> All you need is PayPal standard, it will take all cards. The $ 30 version give you a virtual terminal so you can hand enter card ifno from phone orders, etc. If you are just selling from a site, a regular PayPal Business account is fine.
> 
> And no, the rate for regular merchant accounts is not 3.4%, some are as low as 2.09 % or so, with the average in the 2.24 to 2.29% range.
> 
> ...


Paypal standard only accepts cards from other paypal users, correct? I want any customer (whether they have paypal or not) to be able to use a credit card.

Do you recommend any specific card service that has low rates like you mentioned?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

phillymatt said:


> Paypal standard only accepts cards from other paypal users, correct? I want any customer (whether they have paypal or not) to be able to use a credit card.
> 
> Do you recommend any specific card service that has low rates like you mentioned?


No, that is incorrect. Their standard, free except for the per sale charges, allows you to take not only the 4 standard US cards, but also the option of taking checks online. You just have to turn these features on.

If you do a google on merchant accounts you will find hundreds. Most will cost at least $ 20 per month, even if you don't make a sale and some can get as high as $40 per month. 

They are what the PayPal Pro claims to be. But if you are just starting the regular PayPal business account will do just fine, take cards with no problem.

You could even go there yourself and read what it says, instead of relying on friends or us here. They have an account type comparison that breaks it out quite nicely.
.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I wasn't referring to paypal standard having restrictions as far a s accepting money its more an aesthetic thing that a larger company may want a more personal look. I am very happy with paypal standard.


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

peteVA said:


> You could even go there yourself and read what it says, instead of relying on friends or us here. They have an account type comparison that breaks it out quite nicely.
> .


I have and will (again) read the info from paypal. I'm just trying to get an idea of how people like it and what other options there are.


----------



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

Also, check out Credit Card Processing Services,Credit Card Processing Equipment,Credit Card Merchant Account Services, Accept Credit Cards

they have no contract and their cheapest service uses securepay. 

Again, when you go with the cheaper services, your shopping carts may or may not be as customizable( pleasing to the eye) as you would like them to be.


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I am a member of NASE (National Association of the Self Employed) In addition to getting inexpensive health and life insurance, they also offer an incredible # of services, including a relationship with NATIONAL PROCESSING COMPANY. I bought the omni 3730le off E-BAY for $145 and then filled out their application, etc.

rates are 1.895 - 2.371
no application fee or monthly minimum
no monthly statement fees, etc.

I pay $35. /month to be a member of NASE, but I make up for that just by getting cheap tix thorugh them for movies, rental cars, Disney, legal club, dental plan, etc.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

This is some what a old thread but if you are looking for something faily easy and pretty good look at e junkie it be customized with paypal and is only $5.00 per month


----------



## eadair (May 25, 2007)

phillymatt said:


> Paypal standard only accepts cards from other paypal users, correct? I want any customer (whether they have paypal or not) to be able to use a credit card.
> 
> Do you recommend any specific card service that has low rates like you mentioned?


I like paypal in that it was an inexpensive way to start accepting credit cards and it easily integrates with the godaddy cart I use.

The buyers do not have to have a paypal account, but I have had a few would-be buyers unfamiliar with paypal get confused when they get sent over to the paypal site and abandon the sale. I think it's because the option to use paypal even though you do not have a paypal account is not easy to see. 

So, I am in the process of getting a standard merchant account to augment the paypal option.


http://www.generation49.com


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. I have used PayPal for years, on all my sites and have never had a problem. I pay a few pennies (cents) transaction fee and about 3% of the sales total.*

*Most shopping carts offer PayPal as a payment gateway, but if you simply want to add PayPal buttons onto your existing web page, this can easily be done with just a few lines of code.*

*Hope this is of help to you.  *


----------

